# Jellystone Park



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my current project. The pattern is Jellystone Park, and the fabric is Tend the Earth/Deb Strain/Moda. Maggie, my 301, is doing the stitching.

View attachment 4249


View attachment 4250


View attachment 4251


Some of my centers aren't quite as smooth as I'd like, so I'm starting in the middle on the last seam, going out to one corner, then going back to the middle to start again to the last corner.

View attachment 4252


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful! 
Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like how the last block looks.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice I really like the pattern and fabric.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice! I'm excited to see the finished top!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sometimes I do that, start in the center and go out. I actually begin a couple of stitches before the dead center.

I don't like that pattern. But, I guess a lot has to do with fabric choices because your blocks look really good.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great! I love that bird fabric.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. Maura, I think of you every time I end up with a seam to sew on the diagonal. You had cautioned on a thread about the "stretch" factor. I think I'm going to have to starch these a LOT.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

that is gorgeous! I can not wait to learn how to do this kinda stuff!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, it's a lot easier when you start with a pre-cut jelly roll set. 

I was reading the block assembly last night, and discovered there is a secondary pattern...and I have two blocks that I thought I did right, but it turns out they are NOT mirror/reverse images of their twin - they are identical. AARGH!


----------

